# Anyone back on xbox yet?



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Xbox live has been down for over 24 hours now. 

Or is it just me? Is anyone else having trouble logging in?

It was supposed to be down for 24 hours only.


----------



## skipov (Oct 9, 2008)

back online now! all is well again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

skipov said:


> back online now! all is well again!!!!!!!!!!


Did you have to reset you settings or anything mate. I have heard some people had to reset so they can get back online.

Im not too far from you. Im in Manchester. So possibly not a server issue?


----------

